# Baltic 37



## Haguesail (Nov 23, 2006)

I am looking at a Baltic 37 that needs some TLC (and, um, a new teak deck) but appears fundamentally sound, will be having a survey early next week and would welcome any model or maker-specific comments or potential issues.

Thanks,

Chris
Colvic Countess 33CC
Monnickendam


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

I am not familiar with it except that I would suggest that you make sure you know what you are getting into with the teak deck. I have heard numbers like 70k (USD) + for a new one.


----------



## Haguesail (Nov 23, 2006)

Just to close out the thread, I ended up buying the Baltic for a fair price and invested in a new teak deck and standing rigging, to go with many hours and a few boat bucks in other repairs and improvements. I found a yard (Arne Zeeman Enkhuizen) that has dreplaced decks on similar boats, appreciates the Swan/Baltic style, and allowed me to help with the grunt work to keep costs down (nothing more fun than backing out a few thousand epoxied screws).

Two weeks ago she went back in the water and has been a joy since. Nice to spend a lot of time on the positive side of 6 knots, not getting passed by, in a comfortable and classic boat. Can be a bit of a handfull solo though...

Chris Schram
Baltic 37 Brut
Volendam


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks for the update Chris. Post some photos when you get a chance.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

I am pleased to hear of your efforts and rewards.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Great C&C classic design which should be a joy to sail. They are known for seaworthiness and easily managed in a blow. Good luck sailing.

SV Doodles
C&C 27


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello,

I would like to get in touch with you. I currently looking ata Colvic Countess 33... for a extended cruise mainely coastal by with some crossing in mind.

Any words would be appreciated

Serge
serge_robitaille at(@) hotmail.com


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

LonrShark-

You really would be much better off starting your own thread, since your post is completely off the OP's topic. If you don't know how to start your own thread, read the POST in my signature. I would highly recommend you read the post in any case, since it will help you get the most out of your time on sailnet. Welcome to the asylum.


----------



## j34035 (Nov 10, 2006)

LonrShark said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to get in touch with you. I currently looking ata Colvic Countess 33... for a extended cruise mainely coastal by with some crossing in mind.
> 
> ...


Haguesail has not posted since July, so the odds of him scanning a new thread will be slim. You might try to PM him. Good luck and welcome aboard.
DD


----------



## Haguesail (Nov 23, 2006)

*Baltic 37 Brut - Update*

I'm back. Just got my first silverware last weekend in the North Sea Race. San Juan2R -- it is indeed a joy to sail.

North Sea Race 2009 - Yachts and Yachting Online


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

Haguesail said:


> Just to close out the thread, I ended up buying the Baltic for a fair price and invested in a new teak deck and standing rigging, to go with many hours and a few boat bucks in other repairs and improvements. I found a yard (Arne Zeeman Enkhuizen) that has dreplaced decks on similar boats, appreciates the Swan/Baltic style, and allowed me to help with the grunt work to keep costs down (nothing more fun than backing out a few thousand epoxied screws).
> 
> Two weeks ago she went back in the water and has been a joy since. Nice to spend a lot of time on the positive side of 6 knots, not getting passed by, in a comfortable and classic boat. Can be a bit of a handfull solo though...
> 
> ...


Congrats. I couldn't be happier for you.


----------

